# Looking for soft baits to test/try



## bcritch (Nov 4, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I was wondering what kind of plastics any of the members here make, I fish 4" senkos alot and have been searching for a bait similar to such but alittle less $$$, i love the green pumpkin / water melon colors. I also Heavily fish the smallie sweet beavers by reaction innovations in water melon / green pumkin colors. I was wondering if any members have any soft bait products you want tested/tried out. I fish alot of south jersey lakes/ponds but also fish Spruce Run & Round Valley As well as the South Branch of the Raritan river in Hunterdon County NJ. If you have anything at all let me know I fish year round untill freeze over & then back out as it starts melting up. Alittle pam cooking spray on those eyes and u can fish through anything lol. Allrighty hope some one out here can help me out.



I have these new DoubleZZ Worms that have been working pretty good for me. I'll send you the link.


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome Bcritch, Thanks for joining!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pam spray on your eyes or the eyes of your rod??? LOL :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Doesn't Pam have a Garlic spray? Hmmm, I wonder if it would work on plastic lures :-k


----------



## redbug (Dec 21, 2007)

yes they do and it works well on plastics


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

redbug said:


> yes they do and it works well on plastics



I just may have to try that!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Doesn't Pam have a Garlic spray? Hmmm, I wonder if it would work on plastic lures :-k



i thought they did but have been looking all over and havent been able to find it


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Pam have a Garlic spray? Hmmm, I wonder if it would work on plastic lures :-k
> ...



I can get the store brand garlic spray. Its the generic version. They put it right next to the pam and charge a buck less. Stinks like garlic like all heck.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



Heck yes, I'd go for the generic stuff also to save a buck. As I see it, garlic is garlic.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 21, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Doesn't Pam have a Garlic spray? Hmmm, I wonder if it would work on plastic lures :-k



Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2007)

Since it's a non-stick spray, it should help the bait come through the weeds easier too, lol


----------



## redbug (Dec 22, 2007)

Just keep the can out of the bad weather.
I have found that the non stick sprays cans rust very fast and had one burst in my tackle storage. 

YOU CAN HAVE TOO MUCH GARLIC 

What a smell


Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2007)

redbug said:


> Just keep the can out of the bad weather.
> I have found that the non stick sprays cans rust very fast and had one burst in my tackle storage.
> 
> YOU CAN HAVE TOO MUCH GARLIC
> ...



I'l keep that in mind. Don't need the tackle bag and everything in it smelling like garlic.


----------

